# The Bolter And Chainsword Painter Update



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all.

The Bolter And Chainsword Painter has been updated! 

As if it wasn't already cool enough already it now has some awsome extra features which allow you to put additional markings, weapons etc on your test scheme. I won't ruin all the surprises for you so go and check it out here:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php#

To take advantage of the new features just press the button which says "Got To Wargear"


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Now that is cool!. :shock: :shock:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn that is awesome!!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice shit! :mrgreen:


----------

